# my Moby Dick (drum)



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

well might not be no 30 plus, but it has been my goal to catch a slot red using my freshwater pole with 20lb test. finally got it done and here it is my Moby Dick! Bayou Grande after pissin away bait on salt cats and croakers all morning, then dropping my buck knife off the little bridge(had to go swimmin to get it back) so around ten soakin wet little chilled but managed to GET-R-DUN! 21 inch at the water side, little shorter by the time we got home. pole is gonna need a once over, its a freshwater pole med action only ment to hold 8-20ldb test. havent seen that thing bend over so far since ive owned it. i havent even had a bass make the drag sing like that. ran out on me three or four times nearly spooling me twice. good ole cut squid on one hook, short steal leader, weight, and 15 min later her it is. not bad considering the weather and this has been my challenge all summer. so i dub thee Moby Dick. fun fun fun and now you shall be cleaned and cooked! 

sny sugestions on how to cook it? im always out for a new recipie.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

If you haven't tried blackening it, you have to try it.....That is pretty much all I do with my reds now. You can buy blackening seasoning at any store....blacken then make a sandwich......use a iron skillet, turn it high and just blacken each side.....doesn't take long at all..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Blacken them OUTSIDE over a grill set on high. Leave a CAST IRON skillet on the grill for 15 minutes on high till it's HOT!

Dredge or paint liberally the fish in melted butter, sprinkle on both sides with blackening season, then drop it in the skillet for less than 2 minutes per side. A thin filet will be less than a minute per side.

PERFECT!!!

If you try to do this inside it'll make a cloud in you house and set off any smoke alarms you own. If you try this in a non stick pan or even a copper bottom pan you will ruin it or make a mess that will be TOUGH to clean on both sides of the pan.

Seasoned cast iron with NO ceramic coating is the key.

You want it dry and hotter than hot.

CAST iron is "non stick" all by itself, but it can take awhile to get hot. 

EVERY home should have a well seasoned cast iron pan in it. 

Easy to clean (NEVER in a dishwasher), with no soap, just HOT water and a green scrubby. Sometimes you'll need to use a drop of soap or let it sit in hot water for awhile , if you do this too much and the surface looks "dry", it's time to re "season"

Easy to do, rub it all over (top, bottom, and even the handle) with a high smoke point oil like Canola, put it in an oven warmed to 250 degrees for a couple hours.

Take it out, let it cool and lightly use a green scrubber under hot water, no soap to remove excess oil.

I've saved Mom's 60 year old pan after being flooded in hurricane Ivan using this method. It sat for a few weeks rusting away, it was RUSTY! I cleaned with soap and steel wool, then re seasoned it. Now it looks like a BEAUTIFUL 60 year old cast iron pan, nearly black.

If it ends up in the dishwasher and comes out rusty or kinda white, simply scrub with soap and steel wool in hot water, the re season in the oven

If you are inspired to buy a new one, even if it say it's "preseasoned" I'd wash it with soap and hot water, dry it, the season it yourself.

Easy and takes just a couple hours in a warm oven.

I re season my pans, skillet and dutch oven every year or so.



Jim


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks I'll try the blackened seems like the thing to do. Be a good option to fish nuggets. Although those weren't bad either.


----------

